# Jodhpur/Paddock boots: laces vs zip



## theriel (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello,
I am planning to buy my first paddock boots. Having done some research on this and other fora, it seems like Ariat is the most recommended brand.

I have always thought that, traditionally, paddock boots are supposed NOT to have neither laces nor zip. Thus, I am quite puzzled when facing the choice.

I would be grateful for your advice / comments on your experience regarding using zip vs laced short boots. Which ones are better, more convenient, more traditional? Which would you recommend to buy?

Thank you for your comments!

Best regards,
Theriel


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

when i took lessons in english i loved the tie more then zip. it allowed me to adjust how tight or loss i wanted it without using half chaps as backup. where as the zip i had to put extra socks in to make my feet feel covered.. i like a tight fit. but half chaps always helped keep them in the right spot without moving.. 

goodluck


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I have Ariat paddock boots that lace up. They also had ones that zip up, but my experience with zip-up boots (winter boots) is that if I flex my ankles a lot, the zip starts to come undone. The lace boots are just as easy to put on and they are easier to customize, too. If I am putting them on over riding tights they need to fit more tightly than if I am putting them on over cool-weather breeches.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have Ariat tie up paddock boots and I love them. I have had them for like 3 years now and I use them just about everyday and they have no problems. I just clean them with a wet cloth and they look great again.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I prefer the tie-ups. This way they can be tightened or loosened around the ankle as needed. 

The only non-laceups I have seen are the Blundstone (?) Brand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've always used lace up. A teenager who has been helping me recently bought a new pair of synthetic, zip-up paddock boots, and she's already had trouble with the zippers.
BTW, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a pair of ariat zip up paddocks that i've been wearing for *thinks* 11/12 years now. i like them because i like the cleaner look they have and they're easier, imo, to put on (less time lacing).


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I like snug fit in my paddock boots for the support they offer. I just gor a new pair of Ariats. They lace up the front, for a snug fit and ZIP up the back for easy off and on. The best of both worlds. I love them!!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I much prefer paddock boots that zip, personally.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I prefer a zip as well. I find it easier to put on and take off and since my boots already fit me nicely, there is no need to make them tighter at the ankle.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had both types and definitely prefer the zip ups. I've never had a problem with the zippers or snugness. I have Ariats BTW and really have no complaints.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I prefer Lace ups, I know to many people who have had zippers break and come undone.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I wear laced Ariats...i like to have them tight on my instep but loose at my ankles.


----------



## theriel (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replies!

Thus, following the suggestions of the majority, I will go for the lace ups .

P.S. Is there anybody aware of any store with Ariats in NYC? The very few official dealers listed on website do not really store them...


----------



## theriel (Oct 15, 2011)

A small reactivation of the thread .

Ariats Heritage III seem to be quite tall for "short" boots... could anybody comment on that? Also, are the metal elements (which you use for laces on the top) any problem? (one person made a comment that you should not wear such boots but I somehow do not believe him)

Alternatively - do you know any other equally good brand selling nice jodhpur boots?

Thank you for help!

Best,
Theriel


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have always had Ariat zip up boots. One time I had lace up ones, I absolutely hated them, I returned them and got zipper ones. I have never had a problem with the zippers. The leather usually cracks and rips by the soles on mine before something happens to the zipper. I am pretty abusive to my paddock boots.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I have both & wear & like both. Tredstep zip boots...great & Ariat tie that zip up the back & snap at the top in the back. Both are great! The zip ones are good also because you can unzip them when not riding and they are comfortable to walk around in.


----------

